# Nigerian Finds Home in Washington, DC Women's Pro Basketball Team



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> It is a long way from Port Harcourt, Nigeria to Washington, D.C. But for Mactabene Amachree of the Women's National Basketball Association's Washington Mystics, that journey has been well worth the effort.
> 
> After becoming the first Nigerian to play in the WNBA in 2001, Amachree is now with her third team, and she has been able to secure a career for herself in the United States. Amachree has played for New York, Seattle and now Washington since arriving four years ago. She told VOA Sports she has been able to adapt easily to the cultural differences between those cities and her homeland.
> 
> ...


http://www.voanews.com/english/2005-07-28-voa71.cfm


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Nigeria STAND UP (da green, white, green is on da boards...HOLLA)! :banana: :biggrin: :banana: :biggrin:


----------

